# filter in aqueon betta bow 2.5



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I just bought the aqueon betta bow 2.5 for my two bettas (the minibow with the divider...and for those who will say anything about the size, 1.25g heated is better than 1g not heated, which is what they were each in before) and put my two guys in it tonight. The divider is pretty easy to see through, so I added a piece of black plastic canvas to make it a bit more difficult for them to see each other. The only problem I have right now is that you have to have the water above the output of the filter, but I'm worried that one of them might try to jump the divider. 

I've lowered the water level as much as I can without going below the filter output. Right now the water level is almost an inch below the top edge of the divider. 

I know a lot of people have this tank (the minibow), and I was wondering if it's okay to have the water below the filter output, or will that damage the filter?


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Right now, I've cut some plastic canvas to cover the top of the tank under the hood, but I don't know if the light will melt the canvas, so I'll have to keep an eye on it. But until they get used to seeing each other all the time, it'll have to do.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

it should be fine, the filter only worries about the intake water levels.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I have the same tank, I just took the filter off completely. From what I've read, a tank that size isn't going to cycle anyway and my poor CT was having to fight the flow.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

The filter in that tank is far too strong for a betta. The only betta I've ever had jump the divider was a female. It's not a tank I recommend dividing at all. There is almost no surface area on the side with the filter. And what surface area there is, is too choppy from the current for a betta to live comfortably.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I have the filter baffled with a sponge, and the fish on that side seems to be adapting to it pretty well. The plastic canvas over the top of the divider seems to be working well, too. 

Does anyone know if plastic canvas will melt from being too close to the light? It doesn't seem to be too bad, but I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

If the light is incandescent, I'd watch it carefully. If it's florescent, no worries.

Btw, white and light-colored platic mesh is harder to see through than black.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Black was the only colour I had. I'm planning on changing it to white plastic canvas next time I do a water change.


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

I have two of those tanks and have never had a problem with betta jumping. I have the filter on. My daughter has one tank and her fish have been in there almost a year no heath issues. I only have one betta in mine at the moment. I do not have a heater in either one. We also have the 5gal version though it does not come with a divider. I find the Aqueon brand quite good for betta

Question for you. What size heater do you use. I have put off getting one for fear of having it too strong for 2.5gal.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I had hoped they wouldn't jump, but right after I put the plastic canvas across the top of the tank so they couldn't, one of them tried to jump near the open space in the back. If the canvas hadn't been there he probably would've jumped out of the tank.

I have the Tetra submersible heater for 2-15g tanks that you can get at Wal-Mart for $12 (Canadian). It doesn't keep it quite as high as I would like (around 76 degrees), but it's better than nothing. It's supposed to keep it around 78 degrees. I have them in most of my tanks. The smallest tank that I have this type of heater in is 1.75g, but I know some people have them in their 1.5g tanks.


----------

